# Another day and same old ColoCrossing games - More Magical Employees Photographed Working Elsewhere.



## drmike (Oct 28, 2016)

Taken from ColoCrossing Facebook.








Taken from ServerMania's website.


Can we match #1 and #2?  


Same back drop, and two ghost employees.  Recurring issue in Buffalo with pumping up companies with non employees and/or lending them out to investments to fill in shots/public details to legitimate the company.  Tssk.
 


_I've blotted out the innocent workers to protect them. Left the matches and the principals / owners up to shenanigans_


----------



## graeme (Oct 28, 2016)

I have come across a lot of companies, in quite a few businesses, that use obvious stock photos on their websites implying, if not directly claiming, that they are photos of their staff or offices.


----------



## drmike (Oct 28, 2016)

graeme said:


> I have come across a lot of companies, in quite a few businesses, that use obvious stock photos on their websites implying, if not directly claiming, that they are photos of their staff or offices.



True.


Outside of stock art though, I don't recall seeing same heads on sites like this.  Certainly not in group shot with shuffled in humans.  Mega deceptive.


----------



## graeme (Oct 29, 2016)

True, this is  worse.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Oct 29, 2016)

Given how close/buddy-buddy these companies are, I wouldn't be surprised if they stuffed some shared DC techs in some uniforms and mixed them in among their actual staff.


----------

